# First go at macro!



## GraemeReen (Aug 31, 2012)

Just bought a Nikon 40mm micro lens. these are my first shots with it. Comments are welcome.

#1



Bee by GraemeReen, on Flickr

#2



Hover Fly by GraemeReen, on Flickr

#3



Fly by GraemeReen, on Flickr


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 31, 2012)

NIce.. looks like you have focus and DOF down pretty well! Obviously you were not at 1:1 macro range, as the focusing distance on that 40mm is pretty short, and would have probably scared off your subjects. Some crops would be suggested!


----------



## Overread (Aug 31, 2012)

Got to say I love that first photo - that almost watercolour background works well for a flowery/garden scene!


----------



## GraemeReen (Aug 31, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> NIce.. looks like you have focus and DOF down pretty well! Obviously you were not at 1:1 macro range, as the focusing distance on that 40mm is pretty short, and would have probably scared off your subjects. Some crops would be suggested!



Is it possible of getting 1:1 with this lens because it does say it can. Obviously I would have to be damn close


----------



## MTVision (Aug 31, 2012)

GraemeReen said:
			
		

> Is it possible of getting 1:1 with this lens because it does say it can. Obviously I would have to be damn close



It's possible but you'll be right on top of your subject.


----------



## Overread (Aug 31, 2012)

You can easily see for yourself - just set the focus to manual and focus on the closest point possible - then move the camera closer and closer to the subject until you get focus (ps this is how most macro photography is done - ergo without AF since its generally not that reliable at macro work). 

With a 40mm you will be very close which presents a few difficulties:

1) Increased chance of spooking an insects - generally you'll want to be shooting either slow bugs or those cold after a long night, so getting up very early in the morning. Feeding times are also good chances to get insects at a less cautionary state.

2) Shadowing - you'll be close enough that the camera and lens will be shadowing the subject, making lighting much more tricky

3) Hard to add additional lighting - close up means its going to be harder to add light because you won't have much space to fit the lighting support into. 


In general I'd say short macro lenses like that are good for close-up work of a similar scale to what you've shown and good for 1:1 macro when the subject is well lit and very static (flowers, documents etc...). For other work its a very difficult lens to use because of that short working distance (I say that as someone with a 35mm macro lens so I know well how tiny that working distance is) .


----------



## GraemeReen (Aug 31, 2012)

Overread said:
			
		

> You can easily see for yourself - just set the focus to manual and focus on the closest point possible - then move the camera closer and closer to the subject until you get focus (ps this is how most macro photography is done - ergo without AF since its generally not that reliable at macro work).
> 
> With a 40mm you will be very close which presents a few difficulties:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tips. I like a challenge


----------

